# Haydyn - Now a true angel



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Beautiful boy. So sorry. How old was Hayden?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## jkcrotham (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks SO much for your kind words & support. He was 9yrs old.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

So sorry for for your loss of Haydyn.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Haydyn.

Godspeed Haydyn


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It hurts like nothing else when we have to say goodbye. It really does feel like someone ripped your heart out. He was a beautiful boy. There are no words except to say I am so very sorry for your loss. I know it's so hard.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Our last boy was the same age when he went to the Bridge. It's so hard to lose them!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. May you eventually find peace with his memories.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Keep the good memories close to your heart. They will help sustain you in the coming days. Our Atticus lived an additional 4 months of pretty good health (with good meds and lots of TLC). Prayers to you and Hayden. Rest In Peace, buddy.....


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of Hayden. He was a beautiful boy and obviously much loved.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free handsome Haydyn


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Haydyn!*

I am so very sorry about Haydyn and I know how it hurts.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-9.html#post5857193


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

jkcrotham said:


> Yesterday, my sweet boy Haydyn crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. He bravely fought a 5mnth battle with terminal bone cancer. I'm blessed that we pursued treatment & were able to keep him comfortable for the first few months. Once we noticed that the treatments weren't helping anymore, I felt like someone had ripped my heart out of my chest. We held onto hope as long as we could. As much as I know that we did the right thing for him, my heart aches so much & the tears are hard to stop.


I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Haydyn, I'm glad you had some months together to make some special memories and I hope they give you comfort.
I'm sure that Haydyn is waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge. Hugs


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Haydyn, such a handsome boy. I live in hope that one day a cure will be found for the awful disease that claims so many lives.

Haydyn will always be with you - as he is in the safest place of all - your heart. Hold his memory close, it will help you through the sad and difficult days

Run free and sleep softly Haydyn


----------

